# MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD



## Lister (Oct 19, 2006)

What are you guys rockin' besides Stockies?
I'll start this off...... A8L Monoblocks.. fully polished...


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (Lister)*

Wow, I'm really digging the A8s! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lister (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (Wimbledon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burton71 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (Lister)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Those really don't go well with the lines of the TT.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (burton71)*

I don't understand why anyone would want to put such a massive, heavy looking (regardless of what it actually weighs, which has got to be a lot) wheel on a small car like the TT, or the GTI.


----------



## stereotypical (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (Lister)*

I'm not "rock'n" on any of these but here are a few nice wheel examples:
























I'd love to see other options...


----------



## Lister (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (John Y)*

opinions are like *******s.... everyone has one









haha.... come up to me at h20 and say it to my face...... nah didnt think you'd do that.... would you?


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (burton71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burton71* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Those really don't go well with the lines of the TT.

Just not feeling it! I like folks who try different things though...so you get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for that!


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (kevr6)*

pshop w/s8 wheels.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (burton71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burton71* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Those really don't go well with the lines of the TT.

ya, no disrespect bro, but im not feelin it either.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (Ein punkt acht T)*

I love the wheels on the red car, other than that, I'm not too impressed with the others.
I love the factory bi-colored upgrade on the 3.2 Quattros, and the 19 inch S line as well.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (Ein punkt acht T)*

I love the wheels on the first & last red car. Other than that, I'm not too crazy with the others.
I love the factory bi-colored upgrade on the 3.2 Quattros, and the 19 inch S line as well.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_I love the wheels on the first & last red car. Other than that, I'm not too crazy with the others.
I love the factory bi-colored upgrade on the 3.2 Quattros, and the 19 inch S line as well.

so youre saying that you don't like the tracer's or the BBS's? thats a first.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (Lister)*

It looks like crap. And I would say it to you in person. You E-Thugs are freaking hilarious. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Lister* »_opinions are like *******s.... everyone has one









haha.... come up to me at h20 and say it to my face...... nah didnt think you'd do that.... would you?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (zerind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerind* »_It looks like crap. And I would say it to you in person. You E-Thugs are freaking hilarious. 

lol..... i was THINKING the same thing...


----------



## Lister (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (Ein punkt acht T)*


----------



## armoredsaintt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (Lister)*

Please god make it stop!!!! My eyes, my eyes!


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (armoredsaintt)*

These make the car look exotic


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_These make the car look exotic

















they do?


----------



## jrmkel (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (Lister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lister* »_
I'll start this off...... A8L Monoblocks.. fully polished...









Those look money man. Don't listen to the other guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lister (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: MK2 TT WHEEL THREAD (jrmkel)*


----------



## ibn. (Sep 28, 2007)

oh that's hot.


----------



## sonus (Oct 19, 2005)

The MTMs (bi-colored S-Lines to those that don't know), the Oettingers, and BBS wheels look OK. 
Everything else looks really out of place or blah. Let's see some Kinesis, Fiske, DPE, or HRE!


----------



## Lister (Oct 19, 2006)

anyone running lambo replica 5x112's?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lister* »_anyone running lambo replica 5x112's?

Here's a pic, you may have seen it already

And some R8 replicas


----------



## Lister (Oct 19, 2006)

lambo replicas are titties


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

r8 wheels ftw so far....


----------

